#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Теория Всего от Athene's

## Yoho

Теория Всего от Athene's
От автора:
В этом фильме представлены результаты новых открытий в области неврологии и решения некоторых проблем современной физики.
 Он не касается вопросов метафизики и основан на научно прверяемых данных, но затрагивает философские темы, связанные с жизнью, смертью и происхождением вселенной. Учитывая многослойность и насыщенность информации, может потребоваться несколько просмотров, чтобы его понять. Автор предпочитает заниматься исследованиями и не участвовать в их распространении.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSpxi...eature=related

----------


## Eternal Jew

... И? 

Нам всем помочь  поучаствовать в распространении? Или нас просто уговаривают "приобщиться" к Знанию?  :Smilie:

----------

